
A Picture Is Worth A Thousand Points: Topguest Hooks Up With Instagram - revorad
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/27/topguest-instagram/
======
geofflewis
We're trying to build a simple rewards layer - with real rewards from hotels,
airlines, etc that people actually care about - that cuts across all popular
mobile-social services. Still early days. Would love thoughts from the HN
community

